# Defense against an unfriendly handshake



## Carol (Jun 21, 2007)

Defending yourself against an unfriendly handshake.

Do you feel its important to have a defense against such a move?

Some of these defenses were originally part of Ed Parker's Kenpo curriculum, but one of the newer iterations of Kenpo has removed these techniques.

Does your art have such a defense?  Do you make it part of your training?

Personally, this is part of my training I'd like to hear from some of you all before I share more.


----------



## tellner (Jun 21, 2007)

My father's late Aikijujitsu teacher had an excellent one. Take your index and middle fingers and place the lightly, no need to press, on the other guy's wrist. The change in angle alters the grip enough so that it's no longer crushing. You can stand and smile sweetly while he strains.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 21, 2007)

For me, I would take a different approach. We used to practice for them with this and that technique. However, I feel the same way as I do for push defenses. They happen before you can react most times. Usually people reach out to shake, you do the same. You are in a "friendly" mindset. They then become unfriendly and do something. All you can do is react, which means their action has happened. I feel the thing to do would be to change defenses to after the event, just like pushes. The only other scenario where you are proactive in defense is to refuse the handshake in the first place.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 21, 2007)

The qinna I know has a number of techniques from the "dividing the muscle" and the "misplacing the bone" sets that would work well against an over aggressive handshake.  So I guess I could say I have defences against an unfriendly handshake.

I think Imight add handshakes to the set of attacks for my guys to react to.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2007)

"Yes judge that's right, he tried to shake my hand so I broke his wrist in 3 places in self-defence"

Seriously, if someone is trying to hurt you in a way that warranted physical response, why on earth are you shaking their hand?


----------



## Ninjamom (Jun 21, 2007)

YES, I think it is a critically important part of training, for the simple reason that it is so much more likely to be needed than many of the other defenses against less-likely hypothetical attacks.  It's the easiest way for someone to be 'too friendly', or to try to take control of or intimidate/threaten you, or in general, make it obvious that they can and are willing to use their size strength against you.  (Note: I think it's also important that you learn several _non-lethal_ defenses against such a handshake/grab, for reasons I hope are obvious  .)


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> "Yes judge that's right, he tried to shake my hand so I broke his wrist in 3 places in self-defence"
> 
> Seriously, if someone is trying to hurt you in a way that warranted physical response, why on earth are you shaking their hand?



Spoke about that very subject with a fellow that works part-time as a bouncer. He says he's seen a few altercations start that way. 

One, two guys get in an altercation, sometimes its just words.  Each of them has their ladyfriends with them, and the ladies want the guys to cool their agreements and shake hands.  The guys shake, and one of them turns the handshake in to an attack.

Or, if you prefer, replace "handshake" with "hand grab" and view the attack from that perspective.  Any ladies ever have a man come up to them and grab their hand in a way that wasn't kind?  If you have, you know exactly what I am referring to.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 21, 2007)

It's true. I've seen some as well. Also, as I said it's something that you respond to secondarily. You don't know about the bad intentions behind those that reach out their hand. It comes after you've made contact, in a "good faith" mind set. There is no hostility beforehand.


----------



## thetruth (Jun 22, 2007)

I wouldn't call it critical to have a defense but on an even simpler level to the one posted by tellner.  If you just keep your index finger straight while shaking hands while gripping with the rest you will greatly reduce the ability for someone to crush your hand.  I had an intensely strong islander attempt it and it took him about 10 seconds ro make it hurt.  I greet everyone new I meet with this grip.  This doesn't need to be practiced with a defense against a handshake and punch as the moment your assailant throws a punch their grip on your hand will relax as it is not possible for both to be given equal attention. They will either throw a weak punch because they are still gripping hard or they will soften their grip to throw a good punch.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Jun 22, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> It's true. I've seen some as well. Also, as I said it's something that you respond to secondarily. You don't know about the bad intentions behind those that reach out their hand. It comes after you've made contact, in a "good faith" mind set. There is no hostility beforehand.


 
Why not be prepared at all times? 

As tellner and the truth said point your index finger when you shake. If you do it all the time, it becomes second nature. It's not hostile in any way, and negates any extra strength the other guy might have in his grip.

Also defeats the need to react. Because you have been proactive from the get go, you can respond instead of reacting.

--Dave


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> My father's late Aikijujitsu teacher had an excellent one. Take your index and middle fingers and place the lightly, no need to press, on the other guy's wrist. The change in angle alters the grip enough so that it's no longer crushing. You can stand and smile sweetly while he strains.


 
That's the one my instructor taught me. It works well!


----------



## LawDog (Jun 22, 2007)

All great replies. My response to a crushing type handshake,
*Stay relaxed,
*Maintain your ferm grip,
*Look them in their eyes and say, are you done?
When you acknowledging their ferm grip they will usually, but not always, relax and back off.
An aggressive male has little respect for a person, male or female, who has a soft wimpy type of grip,(male thing). When the hand pressure is applied they  will be reading your body language and / or your verbal response.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 22, 2007)

basically, im guessing around 80% or more of all handshakes i have experienced were aggressive is some way.  
  the common theme of handshakes is that the aggressor turns the palm to face downwards forcing the other persons palm to point upwards.  this is the standard 'overpowering' handshake...then there is also pushing or pulling in weird directions usually aimed at offbalancing, displacing or sortof locking/holding in an uncomfortable or disadvantagous position..
i have not experienced it that often that someone really shakes hand hard or squeezing...my hands are fairly large so they would not be too easy to squeeze and i am very painresistant so i wouldn't even care much about the physical aspect.  id be like...-oh firm grip!
 basically the most common is the holding down or off balancing with a certain twist...

what is important is not stretching arm out too far because that puts you at risk of more easily becoming off balanced.  
i thought the advice of tellner was very good by releasing grip and holding wrist.
  speaking of aikijutsu, i would go with the flow and try to reverse the situation by not letting go of the hand and maybe pulling it down myself(maybe staying a bit on the right side of aggressor), because most people when the try to offbalance you, can easily be offbalanced themselves..having your palm facing up is not that bad and isn't really weaker in the physical sense...i sometimes try to reel them into me because although they push with the arms, there body will often retreat at the first realization of your resistance.  also, it is a nice gesture,,like saying 'come to me-i want to be close with you or i trust you and want you to get closer.  then many will retract all on their own.
  in stephen k. hayessensei book, there is one move against aggressive handshake on a tenniscourt, the move is to jam the persons elbow into their belly by the right side hip area bend their wrist back lock and push inwards not allowing them to escape and then coming in for a judostyle legsweep-...
it might work and i kindof like the move although never really tested it that effective, but i don't think it is that realistic and if done with force will most likely only provoke a stronger counterforce.  so it doen't really diffuse a potentialy simple issue but may just escalate things...not saying the move is bad or wrong either but i'd not want to use it unless the handshake is really bad.. and even then it might just be better to just exclaim...'ouch' when griped or 'wowsers!' if tugged..even if just facial expressions.  after all at this stage the communication is still fresh and some people having stupid strategies should still be given a second chance.

well, speaking of aggressive handshakes, i myself did one recently about a month ago.  it was at a club on a really congested dancefloor that this guy in his early 20s perhaps was acting all rambuctious and overdoing the drunk act by bumping into everyone and hitting them in sneaky ways...then he started pushing and bumping me.  so i pushed back and stood strong unemotionally returning his attitude to him.
then he changed his strategy like he had been doing with some ladies there and started smiling at me acting like we were cool, so i accepted and gladly showed some friendship although i made it a point to not look too genuine...then he raises his arm inviting to shake hands in the powerslap kindof way...and then it happened, as he came in to shake hands, acting all drunk again he strafed my chin or neck area...not hard-it didn't hurt one bit-but i was momentarily annoyed because in all my training and fighting, i have never in years had even the slightest thing happen to me that was not calculated to my safety or the collectives advatange.  at the moment i though-why did i not evade?? instantly i thought-what if it had been a knife-  then i shook his hand, so hard i made him feel that if i wanted i could practically rip his arm out of it's socket.  i think he got the picture and didn't enjoy shaking for much longer...we bumped around some more together after that it seemed more comical and i continued to bump back this time more friendly however, then something weird happened maybe he was on some weird drugs cause he just collapsed like a sack of potatoes in front of me.. a couple of people started trying to revive him...i was surprised so i just just stood there and didn't want to seem like i was responsible in any way cause people were staring at me maybe thinking that i dropped him..?? weird huh.?  i still have no explaination. i mean, i didnt put any weirdmagic or nasty on him at all...i was just trying to communicative and not let myself get picked on. i think it was the booze or a combination of drugs..??


 j


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 22, 2007)

Punch them in the face with your other hand. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jun 22, 2007)

we have one in our school (SKK). When testing we are asked to do it. 

B


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 22, 2007)

We have a few that are tought in my school, but we use them as One-Steps for sparring. But now that I am thinking about it, you can take and use them in a hand shake that has gone bad if the person is trying to attack you.
#1...You step behind the person with your right leg and stepping under his arm( while still holding hand) and putting his arm behind himself to where you have complete control by pushing down on his wrist. He moves, you push down and move with him or you just push down and put him where you want. We do more with that, but like I said, we use it for sparring.

#2...Step in with your left foot in front of him, all while stepping under his arm once again. While stepping in, take your free hand and grab his hand that you already have and break it across your shoulder.


That help any?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

I teach quite a few and they all involve changing the angle, taking balance and eventually finalizing the situation with some sort of control.  Really squeezing someones hand is not very bright in that you have given them an arm to play with and made your intentions clear.  With proper body movement and balance control you can then determine what course of action is warranted.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 22, 2007)

I've found something that works pretty well...  Keep your index and middle fingers together. Seperate them at a 60 degree angle from the lower two. Seems to lessen the effect of a "vice-grip". Not sure why it works, but it does  At least for me...


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm aware of the kenpo ones and there are also some arm manipulations that hapkido has that can work off of the 'interception' of a handshake. However there are other alternatives, like Andrew mentioned why shake their hand at all if it feels off? I have refused many a handshake from people I don't know. Its nothing personal, though in a couple instances I've been 'growled' at for not complying with the social strictures that make us feel as if we need to reply in kind. I don't feel the same way about such things as many people, I don't like to be touched by men or women without preauthorized permission of some sort, unless it is genually the most sincere expression of kindness at the time. When people start touching me or 'feeling me out' I start looking for targets and I become instantly suspicious of their intentions.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 22, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Spoke about that very subject with a fellow that works part-time as a bouncer. He says he's seen a few altercations start that way.
> 
> One, two guys get in an altercation, sometimes its just words. Each of them has their ladyfriends with them, and the ladies want the guys to cool their agreements and shake hands. The guys shake, and one of them turns the handshake in to an attack.
> 
> Or, if you prefer, replace "handshake" with "hand grab" and view the attack from that perspective. Any ladies ever have a man come up to them and grab their hand in a way that wasn't kind? If you have, you know exactly what I am referring to.


 

Hmm. Never had anyone attack me by shaking my hand, although i've been grabbed at the wrist a couple of times. Easy to get out of though...

Same side hand grab: just turn yr little finger in until it faces you and drill up. It's very difficult for someone to hang on to you if yr doing that.

Opposite side hand grab: lock their hand onto yours with yr free hand and hook the blade of yr grabbed hand over the outside of their wrist. Then roll over their wrist as you drill downward and they should go down too. Best combined with a low knee or kick as their arm starts to collapse.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 22, 2007)

Rotate your knuckles up, and roll towards who ever is doing it. It's an Aikido tech. And very painful, since it hyperextends the muscles in your forearm.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 22, 2007)

We have a number of techiques to deal with this.  I must admit, the first time I heard 'aggressive handshake' the image that came to mind was a car salesman. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But when they explained it, I understood perfectly because I had had that done to me before.  My hand was sore for a week.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 22, 2007)

Wait a minute... so someone wanting to be aggressive towards me is _giving_ me his hand? :lfao:

That makes everything _so_ much easier... :EG:

(To answer the original question; I know of several defences, and we practice them infrequently, but do a lot of other wrist/hand manipulation based on grabbing)


----------



## morph4me (Jun 22, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I teach quite a few and they all involve changing the angle, taking balance and eventually finalizing the situation with some sort of control. Really squeezing someones hand is not very bright in that you have given them an arm to play with and made your intentions clear. With proper body movement and balance control you can then determine what course of action is warranted.


 
We must teach similar techniques . The easiest one to teach in person may not translate well in writing. Keeping your arm in the same relative position to your body, turn your body to the right turning your palm out and your pinky up, this causes his arm to cross his own body, and rotates his hand pinky up, but in the opposite direction (ltoward his left shoulder) and leaves him vulnerable.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 22, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> For me, I would take a different approach. We used to practice for them with this and that technique. However, I feel the same way as I do for push defenses. They happen before you can react most times. Usually people reach out to shake, you do the same. You are in a "friendly" mindset. They then become unfriendly and do something. All you can do is react, which means their action has happened. I feel the thing to do would be to change defenses to after the event, just like pushes. The only other scenario where you are proactive in defense is to refuse the handshake in the first place.


There are levels of commitment to handshakes.
sean


----------



## Monadnock (Jun 22, 2007)

Heel stop the bones on the top of their foot  That would tend to make them let go.

... among the thousands of other defenses.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Open your hand, rotate your fingers in a circle up toward your own face.  It'll break the grip, release your hand and doesn't look overly aggressive.  I'll be the first to admit that I have a firm handshake.  I was raised to have a firm handshake...it's a measure of a man to have a firm grip...as my grand dad used to say.  I've shook Tom's (Morph) hand and know that he has a good firm handshake as well.  I guess what I'm getting at is that it isn't the handshake itself that's aggressive it's the attitude of the person on the other end of the arm and HIS intetions should have been at least suspected before you ever make contact.


----------



## MJS (Jun 22, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Defending yourself against an unfriendly handshake.
> 
> Do you feel its important to have a defense against such a move?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I have a few defenses for this type of attack.  While it may not seem like its a productive attack, it can be used to set you up for a punch.  While it may not be necessary to break something or do one of the typical Kenpo defenses, I can think of a few defenses that take the handshake right into a lock. 

Mike


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 22, 2007)

Very important part of training - two parts we were taught is to grab their wrist with your free hand... there's something mental that makes them let up (not completely release) on their grip 'cuz their now being attacked.  

The second is a little more complicated, but is very effective...  spin 180 degrees, drop about 2' and slide their elbow over your shoulder and launch yourself back up into a standing postion quickly, use your free hand to hold their arm in postion.   If the person is taller then you you'll drop less but will have to pull down on their arm to get the desire effect.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 22, 2007)

D.Cobb said:


> Why not be prepared at all times?
> 
> As tellner and the truth said point your index finger when you shake. If you do it all the time, it becomes second nature. It's not hostile in any way, and negates any extra strength the other guy might have in his grip.
> 
> ...


 

I agree totally. One should try to be prepared at all times. But, let's be honest here. There are certain social situations that will have you in an honest mindset to be friendly while extending your hand. Also, consider this. The people that do this kind of stuff are usually bigger and/or stronger than you. Once contact is made, you will be off balanced immediately. Their strength and size will over power your extended finger and you will still be off balanced. Until you stabilize somehow doing anything will be difficult.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 22, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> There are levels of commitment to handshakes.
> sean


 

Only two: Either it's friendly and legit or there is some sort of foolishness going on.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2007)

I teach techniques from the handshake.

It is a good place to start from and a good reference point. 

Joint locks teach people how to feel the opponent and also to be able to read their movements from it. 

I prefer a simple thumb lock in this situation as it does the release and hopefully some pain as well without breaking the opponent. 

So it is defensible as there are no broken bones, and both just shook hands.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 22, 2007)

You can/should not defend unless his offensive intent has started or has become obvious, he will determine the "if" and "when". This is the advantage that your opponent will have over you. Your advantage is that when it has started your opponent has committed himself to a specific move.
One of the defensive responses that I teach if you are pulled in with the shaking hand.
When he pulls inward step into his center line with your right foot, while stepping in your left hand will form an inverted horizonal palm. This palm will come in over your opponents right shoulder striking / pushing the right side of your opponents jaw. You push his jaw over his left shoulder, this will lock his spine. With his spine locked in this position he will have difficultly moving his left shoulder forward if he attempts to strike you with his left arm.
This will only cancel his initial move and allow you to time to apply a stronger defensive technique.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 22, 2007)

theletch1 said:


> Open your hand, rotate your fingers in a circle up toward your own face. It'll break the grip, release your hand and doesn't look overly aggressive. I'll be the first to admit that I have a firm handshake. I was raised to have a firm handshake...it's a measure of a man to have a firm grip...as my grand dad used to say. I've shook Tom's (Morph) hand and know that he has a good firm handshake as well. I guess what I'm getting at is that it isn't the handshake itself that's aggressive it's the attitude of the person on the other end of the arm and HIS intetions should have been at least suspected before you ever make contact.


 
By aggressive I'm thinking Carol meant the way I shook my daughters prom date's hand, except without the charming smile so I didn't have to hear it from my wife or daughter :EG:


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 23, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Defending yourself against an unfriendly handshake.
> 
> Do you feel its important to have a defense against such a move?
> 
> Does your art have such a defense? Do you make it part of your training?


 
I believe it is important to be trained and prepared to defend against any type of aggression. Sometimes, it is the seemingly "friendly" handshake that becomes more of a challenge and a test of your "manhood" or submissive nature, that encourages further aggression. The domination might last only a second or two, and then nothing more comes of it. It is still an abusive form of physical assault, but too mild to be prosecuted. However, it can set the stage for a level of confidence on the part of the aggressor which might lead to further intimidation or more serious assault if they feel you are easily controlled and intimidated.

The mild form of this is a slightly elevated firmness to the point of discomfort, and usually positioning of bodies (drawing you in too close in a controlling manner, or forcefully turning your hand palm up in the submissive position). These are things that can be ignored with a smile and/or a quick release as you pretend nothing happened. Repositioning your fingers, applying pressure with your thumb, or joining your free hand to their wrist for added stability and slight pressure can negate their aggressiveness.

A causal way to diffuse the overly aggressive handshaker is to make a comment like, "hey, you've got a good firm handshake there. Have you ever seen the 'farmer's handshake'? Let me show you." Then you quickly release from their grasp and tell them to interlock the fingers of both their hands, a turn their thumbs pointing down with the palms facing you. Then you proceed to grab their two thumbs (one in each hand) and milk them like a farmer milking a cow. This turns the moment into a light-hearted joke!

The other type of dangerous situation is the person who shakes your hand as a friendly greeting, but is intending on punching you, stabbing you, or pulling you to the ground. They might be sneaky and give no advanced warning. My father was a police officer in the '50's, and I was in the '80's. He warned of "friendly" people who shake your hand in a friendly greeting, but then pull you off balance while they attack, or try to reach for your gun in its holster. He taught me ways to protect against that including a cross draw of your weapon, and firing it while it's upside-down.

I teach many variations of defenses depending on the level of threat. More aggressive attacks that start with a handshake or wrist-grab can be dealt with by manipulations, joint locks, off-balancing, or even counter-strikes and throws. Many of the basic wrist controls and Korean Hoshinsul that I teach use hand positions that resemble a "hand-shake," so it is a good thing to practice.

Or.... you can use the Howie Mandel defense against germs by bumping fists instead of shaking hands. :ultracool

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## zDom (Jun 27, 2007)

So many techniques, so little time and space 

The short answer is: in hapkido we have a WIDE range of techniques, from disengaging to causing minor discomfort to breaking/dislocating wrist and/or elbow joints.


----------



## Adept (Jun 27, 2007)

As a bouncer I shake a lot of peoples hands. Mostly it's just patrons greeting me, introducing themselves, or thanking me for a good night out.

Every so often you get one who grabs you, and begins to squeeze with all his might.

"Okay" I think to myself. "You want to show me how much of a toughguy you are."

Depending on their attitude and size, I'll either squeeze back (I'm by no means a small guy, so I can usually give as good as I get in this regard) brace my hand out as Tellner mentioned (usually when a person is being aggressive, and looking for a reason to start an altercation) or simply say "Allright, hang on. Start again" and proceed to release their hand, then re-shake in a domineering and squeezing way. This usually happens when someone isn't being aggressive, but trying to establish their position above me in the 'macho toughguy' ladder.

The reason I release and re-shake is partly to acknowledge to them that they have a powerful grip, thus salving their ego, but at the same time establishing that yes, I am top dog. But mostly it's because someone intent on hand squeezing rather than hand shaking will grab your hand at the moment of contact, placing their palm opposite the base of your fingers, as opposed to normal palm-to-palm contact, making it impossible for you to squeeze back or brace your hand.

Obviously, these aren't techniques that will work for everyone. But they work for me in the capacity that I encounter unfriendly, crushing handshakes.

As an addition, if the guy is way bigger than me and I have no chance of out-squeezing him, I'll often make a joke of it, ham up the pain he is causing me, and tell him to stop it because he's scaring me, and I won't be able to, well, entertain Mrs Palm (nudge nudge, say-no-more) for a week. Usually gets a laugh and tends to defuse a potentially explosive situation.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't play the juvenile game of macho handshake anymore. Who cares whose handshake is stronger? (Jimmy H Woo: don't use strength, use leverage). When shaking, I just make sure to move my hand all the way into his, so if he tries to make a fool of me, he can't grab my fingers. This way, he's squeezing the cross-section of my hand, and few can do any real damage that way (to me, anyway--I do keep my hand fairly stiff, so he can't compress the bones). Then I just look off into the distance until he's done. They always realize quickly I'm not playing their dueling game--and also that I'm not being punked, which I think plays tricks with their head, because they don't know what counter I may have on hand (no pun intended ).

If someone is intent on using this to do really harm, then: 


			
				zDom said:
			
		

> So many techniques, so little time and space
> 
> The short answer is: in hapkido we have a WIDE range of techniques, from disengaging to causing minor discomfort to breaking/dislocating wrist and/or elbow joints.


 My first art was hapkido, so I know what *zDom *is talking about, followed later by Kung Fu San Soo (and Kempo--which in my training didn't address this). So, I can easily just disengage; or can embarrass him (as spilling him on the ground); Or, can really hurt him, depending on what the situation calls for.

And yes, I teach about a dozen techs, with many more principles that could be applied. As *Adept *said, what works for me won't work for everyone. Sometimes I teach girls as young as 6 or 7, or teen boys who aren't very strong yet. For these students, I emphasize different actions than I might take myself. As a teacher, my responsibility is to keep them safe, not stroke my own ego.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 27, 2007)

A REAL simple and quick one....put your thumb on their shaking hand's thumbnail and your index finger right behind the lower joint....Squeeze.  You're basically folding their thumb back on itself and it HURTS.  Hard to maintain a crushing handshake through that.  Generally they let go.....although they're pissed off then, and possibly have a broken thumb.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 28, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Only two: Either it's friendly and legit or there is some sort of foolishness going on.


Not so, If his hands are big you can fail to give him your whole hand and give his finger's your palm, or you can just dive right in there I suppose.
Sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 28, 2007)

I have missed like you said and gave my fingers and still there was a legit shake. So, your example doesn't disprove my theory. No matter what, either people extend and shake honestly, whether one misses, dives in, etc..Or, they don't. Those are the only two levels that exist. It's honest or not.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 28, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> I have missed like you said and gave my fingers and still there was a legit shake. So, your example doesn't disprove my theory. No matter what, either people extend and shake honestly, whether one misses, dives in, etc..Or, they don't. Those are the only two levels that exist. It's honest or not.


No, its a style.
sean


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 28, 2007)

Is that "Shaking hands Do" or "Shaking hands ryu"?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 29, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> Is that "Shaking hands Do" or "Shaking hands ryu"?


Po


----------



## Leopard claw (Jun 29, 2007)

A fast one of the top of my head is to take your left hand, make a extended middle knuckle fist (dragon fist) and grind your knuckle into their right hand. Not a good feeling, they will let go!


----------



## crushing (Jun 29, 2007)

Leopard claw said:


> A fast one of the top of my head is to take your left hand, make a extended middle knuckle fist (dragon fist) and grind your knuckle into their right hand. Not a good feeling, they will let go!


 
To add some gravy to those potatoes, go ahead like you said with your left hand, but overhand grab your own right thumb to create additional leverage to really sink those knuckles into the back of the aggressors hand.  I don't think would use it in a real situation, but it's a nice one to make your partner feel a little pain.


----------



## Leopard claw (Jun 30, 2007)

Good call!


----------



## Slihn (Jul 1, 2007)

I have never heard about someone being attacked by a handshake , but if the intend to hurt you is real (like a man trying to shake a woman's hand to kidnap and rape or ) then I would suggest using the free hand to finger jab his eye or striking his thoat while simultaneously throwing a front kick (if he has longer reach on you or a knee is he is closer.Then when he is stunned by the pain......RUNNNN!!!

I hear alot of different techniques on this thread about engaging in various grappling,locking, trapping techniques etc.; but personally if someone is strong enough to assault you with a handshake , it might not be a good idea to get entangled with him.

In the US Army Infantry there's an old saying, "K.I.S.S." Which means "Keep It Simple Stupid."...hit the vital organs and run!!!!

*For the ladies* - If he doesnt go down ,from a stike to the eyes/throat and groin, scream and yell franticly to the top of your lungs to draw attention.

*For the gentelmen - *Buy that guy a beer!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

Slihn said:


> I have never heard about someone being attacked by a handshake , but if the intend to hurt you is real (like a man trying to shake a woman's hand to kidnap and rape or ) then I would suggest using the free hand to finger jab his eye or striking his thoat while simultaneously throwing a front kick (if he has longer reach on you or a knee is he is closer.Then when he is stunned by the pain......RUNNNN!!!
> 
> I hear alot of different techniques on this thread about engaging in various grappling,locking, trapping techniques etc.; but personally if someone is strong enough to assault you with a handshake , it might not be a good idea to get entangled with him.
> 
> ...



No disrespect meant from this post just some history and comments. 

Never being attacked by a handshake.

I have seen those try to crush people hands in "Friendly" Contests. 

I have seen those who for security carry a batton on their side. Most are right handed. So they carry there on their right side. 

I have even trained some of those who carry there but worked for others. They ask for the training in particular after I would be a jerk to them. I would walk up and shake their hand with my right. My Left would grab their batton in a reverse grip / ice pick manner and I would butt/punyo them in the short ribs. If they had some basic training on someone redirecting their right hand in a grip and or to counter from there they might have stood a chance. Instead after the quick Pop I let it fall back into the ring as it did not have to clear to get my strike. I then did a joint lock on them. If I can do it, then the bad guy can do it. I was reading on another forum yesterday where they linked in a third forum that was a white supremist forum and how they were looking for training in certain arts or weapons. I know what I consider the bad guys are looking and training. The security guards were not trained in weapon retention properly. They did not treat their batton like a firearm and how the police train to always keep it back and less available to be grabbed. 

But like I said it is a good point of reference. 

There are some direct applications. 

Are they most likely attack? No. The sucker punch is the most common.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 1, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> No disrespect meant from this post just some history and comments.
> 
> Never being attacked by a handshake.
> 
> ...


Interesting training, *Rich*. Having worked security before and knowing what that baton can do in the wrong hands, that's a pretty realistic scenario. I'd be interested in the forum link to the white supremicist link, since I work with gang kids all day long and like to keep up with what they're doing (and the adults above them). You could PM me if you don't want to sidetrack this thread. Would appreciate it.

Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 1, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> Interesting training, *Rich*. Having worked security before and knowing what that baton can do in the wrong hands, that's a pretty realistic scenario. I'd be interested in the forum link to the white supremicist link, since I work with gang kids all day long and like to keep up with what they're doing (and the adults above them). You could PM me if you don't want to sidetrack this thread. Would appreciate it.
> 
> Mark



I will try to dig it back up. 

It is a Martial arts forum I do not visit often and I will try to get back their today.

Thanks


----------



## stickarts (Jul 1, 2007)

We have one required threatening handshake technique in our curriculum and 3 additional techniques I teach from time to time but the additional 3 are not required. The attackers hand not doing the shake is making a fist and the attacker is about to punch you with it!
While I don't think this is an extremely common attack I have seen and heard about similar situations and I like including at least one defense off of it. 
I had someone try crushing my hand one time but unfortunately for him my hand strength was a bit better than his!


----------



## RTKDCMB (Oct 8, 2013)

mrhnau said:


> I've found something that works pretty well...  Keep your index and middle fingers together. Seperate them at a 60 degree angle from the lower two. Seems to lessen the effect of a "vice-grip". Not sure why it works, but it does  At least for me...



Live long and prosper.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 8, 2013)

tellner said:


> My father's late Aikijujitsu teacher had an excellent one. Take your index and middle fingers and place the lightly, no need to press, on the other guy's wrist. The change in angle alters the grip enough so that it's no longer crushing. You can stand and smile sweetly while he strains.


  We use this is as well.  Incidentally the same handshake appears in my son's cubscout book as the proper way for scouts to shake hands.


----------

